# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور98 به ضرر نظام قدیم یا جدید

## _evil.girl

سلام 
وقت به خیر
من پشت کنکوری م قرار هم بود دور و ور انجمن نیام تا همین امروز صبح یکی از دوستام این جریان تراز و رتبه های ادغامی نظام قدیم وجدید رو برام گفت
همون طور که می دونین سازمان سنجش اعلام کرد که سهمیه بندی نمیشه و طبق تراز رتبه داده میشه 
ایا واقعا این کار به ضرر نظام قدیم ه؟
این صحبت حقیقت داره که کنکور 98 با درصد های خیلی بالا هم نمیشه امیدوار به رتبه خوب بود؟
و اینکه 80 درصد زیست نظام جدید در مقایسه با نظام قدیم یه تراز و یه ارزش داره یا متفاوته ترازش؟
ممنون میشم نظر تون رو بگید چون این فکر شده یه معضل برای درس خوندن
 :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Negar_B

به ضرر کسیه که نخونه و دنبال حاشیه باشه حالا چه جدید چه قدیم :Yahoo (1): تاقبل اطلاعیه سنجش بحث سهمیه بندی بود حالااون حل شده این حرفا چیه واقعا:/

----------


## mohammadcccc

> سلام 
> وقت به خیر
> من پشت کنکوری م قرار هم بود دور و ور انجمن نیام تا همین امروز صبح یکی از دوستام این جریان تراز و رتبه های ادغامی نظام قدیم وجدید رو برام گفت
> همون طور که می دونین سازمان سنجش اعلام کرد که سهمیه بندی نمیشه و طبق تراز رتبه داده میشه 
> ایا واقعا این کار به ضرر نظام قدیم ه؟
> این صحبت حقیقت داره که کنکور 98 با درصد های خیلی بالا هم نمیشه امیدوار به رتبه خوب بود؟
> و اینکه 80 درصد زیست نظام جدید در مقایسه با نظام قدیم یه تراز و یه ارزش داره یا متفاوته ترازش؟
> ممنون میشم نظر تون رو بگید چون این فکر شده یه معضل برای درس خوندن


به ترتیب

-بله قطعا به ضرر نظام قدیم میشه

-هنوز کنکور 98 بهش نزدیک هم نشدیم که بخوایم درباره قبولیش حرف بزنم پس هر چیزی در این باره شایعه است

-درصد مشابه توی درس ها به نظام جدید و قدیم یه تراز میده با این تفاوت که نظام جدید راحت تر به اون درصد میرسن (خواهشا قبل مخالفت با این حرف من برو از سنجش بپرس،من پرسیدم)

حالا که رقابت سخته باید سخت تر درس بخونید.

----------


## AminSD

مطمئن باش نظام جديد و قديم جدا تراز ميشه
ينى اول اوراق نظام قديم تصحيح ميشه يه تراز بينشون گرفته ميشه؛ بعد اوراق نظام جديد تصحيح ميشه يه تراز هم بين اونها گرفته ميشه! حالا از بين كل ترازها به شكل رقابتى رتبه ميدن
ينى نظام قديمو جديد باهم رقابت ندارن؛ مطمئن باش همين ميشه
اين فاز منفيايى كه ميگن كنكوره ٩٨ به ضرره قديماس اينا نظام جديدين دلشونو دارن به اينا خوش ميكنن شما برس به درست مطمئن باش كوچكترين بي عدالتى اين بين بوجود نمياد و هيچ گروهى ضرر نميكنه!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammadcccc


به ترتیب

-بله قطعا به ضرر نظام قدیم میشه

-هنوز کنکور 98 بهش نزدیک هم نشدیم که بخوایم درباره قبولیش حرف بزنم پس هر چیزی در این باره شایعه است

-درصد مشابه توی درس ها به نظام جدید و قدیم یه تراز میده با این تفاوت که نظام جدید راحت تر به اون درصد میرسن (خواهشا قبل مخالفت با این حرف من برو از سنجش بپرس،من پرسیدم)

حالا که رقابت سخته باید سخت تر درس بخونید.


وقتی بیشتر سواالات یکسان هستن هر سوالی که واسه نظام جدید بیان عین همون واسه نظام قدیم مياد اصلا هیچ کس ضرر نمی کنه در این صورت*

----------


## Mohsen2

به ضرر کسی که معدلش پایینه فرقی نداره نظام جدید یا قدیمه

----------


## Elahe_

از مباحث يكسان سوالات يكسان طرح ميشه
و از مباحث غير يكسان هم مطمئن باشين جوري سوال ميدن كه ضرر هيچكدوم نشه
و بيشتر سوالا هم از مباحث يكسان خواهد بود
سنجش نه عاشق چشم ابروي جديداست نه با قديما دشمني داره 
مطمئن باشين كسي ضرر نميكنه و الكي جو ميدن كه دلشونو خوش كنن(نظام جديدا) يا بهونه بيارن كه درس نخونن(نظام قديما) :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

دوستان دقت کنید اگه طبق نظر شما دروس نظام جدید آسون تر باشه افراد بیشتری به درصد بالا می رسن و در نتیجه ترازشون پایین تر بیاد
 حداقل به حرفایی که می زنیم یکم فکر کنیم

----------


## Dayi

خب این تراز بندی رو چرا یکی از سنجش نمیپرسه؟ هر سواله چرتی دارین فورا از سنجش میپرسین اینم بپرسین خو. من بلد نیستم وگرنه میپرسیدم

----------


## Elahe_

> دوستان دقت کنید اگه طبق نظر شما دروس نظام جدید آسون تر باشه افراد بیشتری به درصد بالا می رسن و در نتیجه ترازشون پایین تر بیاد
>  حداقل به حرفایی که می زنیم یکم فکر کنیم


تراز نظام جديدا جدا حساب نميشه اگه اونجوري بود حرف شما درست بود 
تراز جديدا و قديما با هم حساب ميشه 

البته من ميگم مطمئنا سنجش نمياد سوالاي نظام جديدو اونقدر گلابي بده كه راحت بتونن درصد بالا بزنن

----------


## therealfarshid

با تمام احترام
ای ... شعرا چیه؟
بشینین بخونین فردا پس فردا با اختلاف 1 نفر قبول نشدین شروع نکنین به فحش دادن به زمین و زمان
به ضرر هرکی که هست هست مگه میشه تغییر دادش؟

----------


## Elahe_

> مطمئن باش نظام جديد و قديم جدا تراز ميشه
> ينى اول اوراق نظام قديم تصحيح ميشه يه تراز بينشون گرفته ميشه؛ بعد اوراق نظام جديد تصحيح ميشه يه تراز هم بين اونها گرفته ميشه! حالا از بين كل ترازها به شكل رقابتى رتبه ميدن
> ينى نظام قديمو جديد باهم رقابت ندارن؛ مطمئن باش همين ميشه
> اين فاز منفيايى كه ميگن كنكوره ٩٨ به ضرره قديماس اينا نظام جديدين دلشونو دارن به اينا خوش ميكنن شما برس به درست مطمئن باش كوچكترين بي عدالتى اين بين بوجود نمياد و هيچ گروهى ضرر نميكنه!


اونوقت اگه ترازه يه عده از نظام قديم با عده ديگري از نظام جديد برابر شد چيكار ميكنن؟ همچين چيزي نيست همه با هم ترازشون گرفته ميشه

----------


## mohammadcccc

باور کنید دوستان از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم.

درصد یکسان تراز یکسان به نظام جدید و قدیم میده.

چرا به کتتون نمیره!!!!

----------


## saeedkh76

دوستان خواهش میکنم ازتون اصلا به این چیزا اجازه ندید که ذهنتون رو درگیر کنن.حتی اگه فردا اطلاعیه زدن که از نظام قدیم ۱ نفر پذیرش میشه یا از نظام جدید اینقدر پذیرش میشه باز خودتون رو نبازید.واسه هدفی که دارید با تمام وجود بجنگید.هرچقدر میتونید درصدای بهتری توی کنکور بزنید تا تاثیر تراز و معدل و ... رو برای خودتون خیلی کم کنید.تنها راهش همینه.وگرنه حاشیه تا خود روز کنکور هست خصوصا کنکور ۹۸


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bozorgvar aziz

یه چیز میگم خیال دوستان نظام قدیم راحت شه اگه بخوان بین خودمون تراز بدن چون ما کمتریم تراز ها بالا تر میره چون شاخص پراکندگی بیشتر میشه مثل  گاج و قلمچی کسی که تو گاجه با همون سطح سواد ترازش تو گاج ۵۰۰ تایی با قلمچیش فرق میکنه اونم به خاطر جامعه اماری پایین گاج! :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sina_hp

*به پیر به پیغمبر هیچ کس ضرر نمی کنه آزمون های آزمایشی رو با کنکور مقایسه نکنید تو کنکور 98 سوالات یکسان برای هر دو نظام وجود دارن که خیلی بیشتر از غیر یکسان ها هست و همون باعث می شه که کسی ضرر نکنه تازه سوالات غیر یکسان رو آسون نمی دن مطمئن باشید به علاوه شما تراز نظام جدید ها رو از مهر ببین بعد میبینی با نظام قدیم ها یکی میشه*

----------


## BlackRose

یه دوستی تو انجمن جمله زیبایی گفت!
اگر حتی یک نفر ظرفیت داشته باشه ... باید جوری تلاش کنی که اون یک نفر باشی ...!
من دو سال کنکورم رو با این بهونه ها و حاشیه ها از دست دادم!
شما مواظب باش.

----------


## The Croaker

درسای جدید که آسون ترن در نتیجه تعداد درصد های بالا زیاد میشه و از اونجاییکه با هم تراز میدن به ضرر قدیما میشه...

----------


## _evil.girl

> باور کنید دوستان از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم.
> 
> درصد یکسان تراز یکسان به نظام جدید و قدیم میده.
> 
> چرا به کتتون نمیره!!!!


شما از کجا این قدر مطمئنید که کتاب های نظام جدید اسون تره؟

----------


## _evil.girl

> درسای جدید که آسون ترن در نتیجه تعداد درصد های بالا زیاد میشه و از اونجاییکه با هم تراز میدن به ضرر قدیما میشه...


شما نظام جدید هستید؟

----------


## ali.asghar

جدا از این مطالب بهانه رو کنار بگزاریم اینها چشم نداشتن *                                                    فیلمی تاثیرگذار از رتبه برترهای استثنایی(نابینا ،کم بیناو ...)   با عشق باید راه پیمود در راه عشق ناممکن وجود ندارد*

----------


## mohammadcccc

از دبیرش پرسیدم،خودم هم کتابشون رو دیدم.فیزیک و زیستشون خیلی راحت تره.


> شما از کجا این قدر مطمئنید که کتاب های نظام جدید اسون تره؟


Sent from my HUAWEI Y550-L01 using Tapatalk

----------


## 😊😊😊

سلام من فکر میکنم  هر سال همین حاشیه های مشابه مطرح میشه هر سال میگن کنکور امسال ک قرارع برگزار بشه سخترینه ولی اینا درست نیست چون کنکور ۹۷ هم ب هیچ عنوان سختر از بقیه نبود و همین مسائل و حاشیه ها براش بود و شدید تر حتی ؛ حالا امسال چون دو تا نظامه قشنگ هر دو نظام جدا از هم مسائله مشابه رو بهونه میکنن نظام قدیما میگن مارو نمیخان قبول کنن جدیدا هم میگن ما منبع سوال نداریم حتی کتاب هامونم نیومده ولی باز مثه هر سال این کنکورم تموم میشع و دقیقا هیچ کدوم ازینا اتفاق نمیفته شما اگ توو همین انجمن بگردین میبینین ک همین تاپیکا رو پارسال یکی دیگ زده بود ؛ پس با یه نگاهه منطقی با همون سرعتی ک مهر شد اردیبهشتم تموم میشه هیچ دلیلی نداره ک قبول نشین حتما میتونین با هر شرایطی امسالم مثه پارساله وقتی تفاوته ضریب قبولی ندارن پس مثه هر سال ک پشت کنکور داشتیم امسالم مدیریت میکنن نمیتونن ک یه نظام قدیمو با رتبه زیر ۵۰۰ منطقه دو قبول نکنن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Saeed79

> مطمئن باش نظام جديد و قديم جدا تراز ميشه
> ينى اول اوراق نظام قديم تصحيح ميشه يه تراز بينشون گرفته ميشه؛ بعد اوراق نظام جديد تصحيح ميشه يه تراز هم بين اونها گرفته ميشه! حالا از بين كل ترازها به شكل رقابتى رتبه ميدن
> ينى نظام قديمو جديد باهم رقابت ندارن؛ مطمئن باش همين ميشه
> اين فاز منفيايى كه ميگن كنكوره ٩٨ به ضرره قديماس اينا نظام جديدين دلشونو دارن به اينا خوش ميكنن شما برس به درست مطمئن باش كوچكترين بي عدالتى اين بين بوجود نمياد و هيچ گروهى ضرر نميكنه!


منبع ؟
رو هوا همینطوری یه چرت و پرتی نگو

----------


## Saeed79

> از دبیرش پرسیدم،خودم هم کتابشون رو دیدم.فیزیک و زیستشون خیلی راحت تره.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y550-L01 using Tapatalk


مگه به کتابه ؟ :Yahoo (20): 
به طراحه عزیزم

----------


## Hellion

گوسفند نباشیم
#not_sheep

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

*کنکور 98 به ضرر کسی هستش که امسال درس نخونه از منی که  یه مقدار تجربه دارم این حرفو بشنوین هر سالی که نخونین و پشت کنکور بمونین شرایط از هر نظر براتون سخت تر میشه*

----------


## _evil.girl

> گوسفند نباشیم
> #not_sheep


چرا توهین می کنی خو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hellion

> چرا توهین می کنی خو


به جای این چرت و پرتا و. حاشیه ها بشینین بخونین.. وقت طلاست طلاست طلاست.. نزدیک کنکور که بشی حسرت تنتو بگیره و. نا امید بشی به حرفم میرسی.. نزارین دیر بشه شروع کنین حاشیه ها رو کنار بزارین...

----------


## AminSD

> اونوقت اگه ترازه يه عده از نظام قديم با عده ديگري از نظام جديد برابر شد چيكار ميكنن؟ همچين چيزي نيست همه با هم ترازشون گرفته ميشه


همونكارى كه الان وقتى تراز دونفر يكى ميشه ميكنن!
همچين چيزي هست صبر كن به زودى ميفهمى
گرفتن يه تراز عدالت برقرار نميشه
سازمان سنجش كارى ميكنه كه عدالت برقرار باشه!!

----------


## AminSD

> منبع ؟
> رو هوا همینطوری یه چرت و پرتی نگو


تويى كه ميگى باهم تراز ميگيرن منبعت چيه؟؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

> همونكارى كه الان وقتى تراز دونفر يكى ميشه ميكنن!
> همچين چيزي هست صبر كن به زودى ميفهمى
> گرفتن يه تراز عدالت برقرار نميشه
> سازمان سنجش كارى ميكنه كه عدالت برقرار باشه!!


بچه ها از سازمان سنجش پرسيدن گفتن يه تراز ميگيرن

----------


## The Croaker

> شما نظام جدید هستید؟


قدیم

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*خداوکیلی الآن بشینین و به این فک کنین که 98 برا نظام قدیما بهتره یا جدیدا چیزی عوض میشه ؟؟؟
فقط امیدوارم اون لحظه ای نیاد که سر جلسه کنکور نشستی و زل زدی به سوالا و تو ذهنت به خودت فحش میدی که وقتمو سر چه چیزای مسخره ای تلف کردم ...*

----------


## AminSD

> بچه ها از سازمان سنجش پرسيدن گفتن يه تراز ميگيرن


عكسشو گزاشتن؟

----------


## AminSD

> *خداوکیلی الآن بشینین و به این فک کنین که 98 برا نظام قدیما بهتره یا جدیدا چیزی عوض میشه ؟؟؟
> فقط امیدوارم اون لحظه ای نیاد که سر جلسه کنکور نشستی و زل زدی به سوالا و تو ذهنت به خودت فحش میدی که وقتمو سر چه چیزای مسخره ای تلف کردم ...*


درووووود

----------


## DR._.ALI

تا وقتی تو‌حاشیه باشی و خودتو‌اسیر حواشی کنی به هیج جا نمیرسی چه امسال چه ده سال دیگه.کسی که هدفی داشته باشه حتی اگه 10 درصد هم ظرفیت باشه جوری تلاش میکنه که جزو اون ده درصد پذیرش باشه والسلام.یه عده کلا عرضه درس خوندن ندارن فقط دنبال بهونه ان که معدل قطعی شد یا نظام جدید فلان شد قدیم بیسان شد و هزار تا کوفت و زهر مار دیگه.اینقدر وقتتونو که سر این چرت و پرتا هدر میدین اگه دو تا تست بیشتر میزدی الان از خیلیا جلوتر بودی.

----------


## AminSD

> تا وقتی تو‌حاشیه باشی و خودتو‌اسیر حواشی کنی به هیج جا نمیرسی چه امسال چه ده سال دیگه.کسی که هدفی داشته باشه حتی اگه 10 درصد هم ظرفیت باشه جوری تلاش میکنه که جزو اون ده درصد پذیرش باشه والسلام.یه عده کلا عرضه درس خوندن ندارن فقط دنبال بهونه ان که معدل قطعی شد یا نظام جدید فلان شد قدیم بیسان شد و هزار تا کوفت و زهر مار دیگه.اینقدر وقتتونو که سر این چرت و پرتا هدر میدین اگه دو تا تست بیشتر میزدی الان از خیلیا جلوتر بودی.


پيگيرى براى لغو تاثير قطعى معدل رو حاشيه نميدونم و هركس كه براش مهمه بايد يك ساعت هم شده براى اين كمپين وقت بزاره
ولى براى بقيه موضوعا مثه اينكه نظام قدم سوال سختر ميدن يا جديد يا كدوما ضرر ميكنن قبول دارم كه فقط حاشيس

----------


## ali13791379

کلا نظام قدیما نابود میشن امسالیکی از مشاور هامون هم میگفت امسال از هر ۱۰ تا کنکوری که میشناختم ۹ تاشون انتخاب رشته کردن رفتن گفتن اگه امسال بمونیم زندگیمون نابود میشه با این مسخره بازیهایی که سنجش در میاره

----------


## Saeed79

> تويى كه ميگى باهم تراز ميگيرن منبعت چيه؟؟؟


یکم پستارو بخون متوجه میشی

----------


## DR._.ALI

> پيگيرى براى لغو تاثير قطعى معدل رو حاشيه نميدونم و هركس كه براش مهمه بايد يك ساعت هم شده براى اين كمپين وقت بزاره
> ولى براى بقيه موضوعا مثه اينكه نظام قدم سوال سختر ميدن يا جديد يا كدوما ضرر ميكنن قبول دارم كه فقط حاشيس


آره برای لغو‌تأثیر قطعی هر کس هر چقدر تلاش کنه ضرر نکرده نظام قدیم و جدید باید همه تلاششون رو کنن که توی مجلس تا برای چند سال دیگه مثبت بشه خیال همه راحت باشه

----------


## lily7

به ضرر کسی هست که درس نخونه. نظام قدیم و جدید نداره.
اینها حاشیه است.

----------


## reza2018

دوستان الان وقت بحث سر این نیست که کنکور 98 برای نظام جدیدا اسون تره یا نظام قدیم....
الان هردو گروه یک مشکل بزرگ داریم که اونم تاثیر معدل هست ....بهتره الان تمام تلاش وانرژیمونو برای لغو تاثیر قطعی بزاریم چون اگه قطعی بمونه به ضرر هر دو گروه هست...

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

این تحلیل های چرت و پرت رو از کجا میارید؟؟!! حالا فک کن به ضررته میخوای چی کار کنی؟؟!!!

----------


## 😊😊😊

> تا وقتی تو‌حاشیه باشی و خودتو‌اسیر حواشی کنی به هیج جا نمیرسی چه امسال چه ده سال دیگه.کسی که هدفی داشته باشه حتی اگه 10 درصد هم ظرفیت باشه جوری تلاش میکنه که جزو اون ده درصد پذیرش باشه والسلام.یه عده کلا عرضه درس خوندن ندارن فقط دنبال بهونه ان که معدل قطعی شد یا نظام جدید فلان شد قدیم بیسان شد و هزار تا کوفت و زهر مار دیگه.اینقدر وقتتونو که سر این چرت و پرتا هدر میدین اگه دو تا تست بیشتر میزدی الان از خیلیا جلوتر بودی.


از نظره من مساله معدل ب هیچ وجه حاشیه نیست ؛ حاشیه ینی اون کاری ک انجام دادنش ب ضرره و وقت تلف کردنه یا حداقل بی تاثیره ، ولی مساله معدل کاملا یه سده یه مانع بزرگه ک جلویه ورود بچه ها رو میگیره پس ب نظرم آگاهانه باید انتخاب کنیم ک چ رفتاری داشته باشیم

----------


## نگارخانم

حالا کمپین نتیجه ای داره مگه

ولی واقعا محتوای کتاب دو نظام تغییرات داشته خب وقتی میگن سوال یکسان ادم هنگ میکنه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## نگارخانم

> دوستان الان وقت بحث سر این نیست که کنکور 98 برای نظام جدیدا اسون تره یا نظام قدیم....
> الان هردو گروه یک مشکل بزرگ داریم که اونم تاثیر معدل هست ....بهتره الان تمام تلاش وانرژیمونو برای لغو تاثیر قطعی بزاریم چون اگه قطعی بمونه به ضرر هر دو گروه هست...


چکار باید بکنیم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## reza2018

> چکار باید بکنیم


به نماینده ی شهرتون در مجلس پیام بدید ودر باره ی مضرات تاثیر قطعی آگاهش کنید

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
تفاوتی نداره ، اگر محدودیت پذیرش ندارن ، میشه جبران کرد و به رشته های خوب رسید
البته یکی از مزخرف ترین چیزی که اجرا شد و متاسفانه تایید شد ، تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی بود
مخصوصا واس نظام قدیم که دیگه نمراتشون ثبت شده (البته فرصت ترمیم معدل گذاشتن ، ولی بازم خودش وقت گیر هست)
در کل اگر تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی قطعی نبود ، اوضاع متعادلتر بود
سازمان سنجش هم اعلام کرده جاهایی ک سوالات یک سان هست ، یک سوال میده ینی مطالب یکی هست ، پس زیاد تفاوتی بین سوالات نظام جدید و قدیم نیست ، مگر اینکه از مباحث آسان اونها ک در کتاب نظام قدیم نیست سوال طرح بشه.

----------


## amureza

به نظر برای نظام قدیم بهتره ولی تفاوت چشمگیری احتمالا نخواهد داشت.

----------


## _evil.girl

من این تاپیک و 06/29 زدم قصد نداشتم up کنم اما حس کردم یه جایی باید این حرف ها زده بشه
ببینید* کنکور 98 اولین کنکور*  با دو صورت سوال ه (سال های قبل تر کمی سیستم ش فرق میکرده طبق چیزی که  شنیدم اون زمان داوطلبان به انتخاب خودشون نظام اموزشی شون رو انتخاب می  کردن حالا کاری به این موضوع نداریم)
اولا  سیستم تراز بندی مشخص نیست من در یه تاپیک گفتم از سازمان سنجش این سوال  رو پرسیدم اما همون طور که مشاهده می کنید با وجود گذشت 9روز پاسخی داده  نشده در واقع سوال من حدود هفت روز پیش توسط کارشناسان بررسی شده
این موضوع نشون میده که کارشناسان سنجش هم هنوز اطلاع دقیقی ندارند
555.bmp

من  با مشاور ومسئول ازمون های سنجش شهر مون صحبت کردم ایشون گفتن با توجه به  وضعیت کنونی ازمون های سنجش حدس میزنم که جدا تراز بندی بشه و در جواب من  که گفتم یه درصد یکسان تراز یکسان در هر دو نظام داره گفتند هنوز هیچ منبع  موثقی در این باره چیزی نگفته 
میخوام این رو بهتون بگم *هنوز سازمان  سنجش اطلاعیه ای در این مورد نداده و کسی نمی دونه سیستم برگزاری این کنکور  به چه نحوی هست* همه ما قبول داریم مباحث *نظام جدید سبک تر هست اما به این  نکته توجه کنید اگه سیستم تراز بندی جدا باشه مباحث راحت تر یا سخت تر نفعی  به حال هیچ گروهی نداره یا این که سازمان سنجش از مباحث مشکل نظام قدیم  سوالات خیلی راحتی طرح  کنه*
چیزی که در حال حاضر مشخصه اینه که معلوم  نیست سیستم تراز بندی چگونه است و *کسایی که در این مورد نظر میدن صرفا بر  اساس عقیده شخصی نظر میدن و هیچ منبع موثقی برای حرف هاشون ندارند*
مثل جریان تاثیر معدل یه عده طبق نظر شخصی میگفتن بی فایده است عده ای گفتن لغو میشه
اما  تنها چیز صد در صد درست این هست* " راهی که در سال های گذشته به رتبه اوردن  و رشته های تاپ قبول شدن ختم شده امسال هم همون نتیجه رو میده مسیر موفقیت  ثابت ه"*  **** جمله دزدیده شده از  @matrooke
این که فکر کنید نظام جدید یا قدیم (فرقی نداره) شانس بیشتری داره فقط ناشی از افکاری هست که بهش میگن *حاشیه*
تا زمانی که کنکور 98 برگزار نشه و شاید وشاید طبق ازمون های جامع پایانی سنجش بشه حدس هایی در مورد کنکور 98 زد
فکر نکنید که یه نظام جدید مثلا با ده ساعت مطالعه میشه 500 پس شما که قدیم هستید باید15 ساعت بخونیدو بعد که مثلا نمی تونید 15 ساعت بخونید نا امید شید 
*بهترین خودتون باشید
و بدونید هیچ تلاشی بی ثمر نمی مونه*

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط snoorafkan79


من این تاپیک و 06/29 زدم قصد نداشتم up کنم اما حس کردم یه جایی باید این حرف ها زده بشه
ببینید کنکور 98 اولین کنکور  با دو صورت سوال ه (سال های قبل تر کمی سیستم ش فرق میکرده طبق چیزی که  شنیدم اون زمان داوطلبان به انتخاب خودشون نظام اموزشی شون رو انتخاب می  کردن حالا کاری به این موضوع نداریم)
اولا  سیستم تراز بندی مشخص نیست من در یه تاپیک گفتم از سازمان سنجش این سوال  رو پرسیدم اما همون طور که مشاهده می کنید با وجود گذشت 9روز پاسخی داده  نشده در واقع سوال من حدود هفت روز پیش توسط کارشناسان بررسی شده
این موضوع نشون میده که کارشناسان سنجش هم هنوز اطلاع دقیقی ندارند
555.bmp

من  با مشاور ومسئول ازمون های سنجش شهر مون صحبت کردم ایشون گفتن با توجه به  وضعیت کنونی ازمون های سنجش حدس میزنم که جدا تراز بندی بشه و در جواب من  که گفتم یه درصد یکسان تراز یکسان در هر دو نظام داره گفتند هنوز هیچ منبع  موثقی در این باره چیزی نگفته 
میخوام این رو بهتون بگم هنوز سازمان  سنجش اطلاعیه ای در این مورد نداده و کسی نمی دونه سیستم برگزاری این کنکور  به چه نحوی هست همه ما قبول داریم مباحث نظام جدید سبک تر هست اما به این  نکته توجه کنید اگه سیستم تراز بندی جدا باشه مباحث راحت تر یا سخت تر نفعی  به حال هیچ گروهی نداره یا این که سازمان سنجش از مباحث مشکل نظام قدیم  سوالات خیلی راحتی طرح  کنه
چیزی که در حال حاضر مشخصه اینه که معلوم  نیست سیستم تراز بندی چگونه است و کسایی که در این مورد نظر میدن صرفا بر  اساس عقیده شخصی نظر میدن و هیچ منبع موثقی برای حرف هاشون ندارند
مثل جریان تاثیر معدل یه عده طبق نظر شخصی میگفتن بی فایده است عده ای گفتن لغو میشه
اما  تنها چیز صد در صد درست این هست " راهی که در سال های گذشته به رتبه اوردن  و رشته های تاپ قبول شدن ختم شده امسال هم همون نتیجه رو میده مسیر موفقیت  ثابت ه"  **** جمله دزدیده شده از  @matrooke
این که فکر کنید نظام جدید یا قدیم (فرقی نداره) شانس بیشتری داره فقط ناشی از افکاری هست که بهش میگن حاشیه
تا زمانی که کنکور 98 برگزار نشه و شاید وشاید طبق ازمون های جامع پایانی سنجش بشه حدس هایی در مورد کنکور 98 زد
فکر نکنید که یه نظام جدید مثلا با ده ساعت مطالعه میشه 500 پس شما که قدیم هستید باید15 ساعت بخونیدو بعد که مثلا نمی تونید 15 ساعت بخونید نا امید شید 
بهترین خودتون باشید
و بدونید هیچ تلاشی بی ثمر نمی مونه 




دقيقا چگونه ترازبندي مجزا بدون اعمال سهميه بابت ظرفيت دانشگاه ها در هر دو نظام
قراره رتبه بندي در يك چارت فراواني يكسان بده اونوقت؟!*

----------

